# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá spindle Bt30

## hoahong102

Khuấy động chút anh em ơi,
Mô tả: Spindle BT30 đang ngậm chuôi BT30 sk16 mất nút và collet, quay nhẹ nhành êm ái, thử rà sơ bộ ngoài trục thì nhảy khoảng 3 vạch chắc do trục bị gỉ sét (do chưa có điều kiện rà chỗ hiểm, nên ko chắc, không tiếng kêu không sượng tay... cảm quan thì còn ngon lành )
Giá khởi điểm là : 1.000 000.vnd
bước giá : 50 000vnd(người sau tăng 50 000 so với người trước, không hơn không kém)
thời điểm kết thúc là 20h ngày 07 tháng 6.
Người thắng là người cho giá cao nhất, không vi phạm bước giá  trước thời điểm kết thúc.
***Lưu ý: nếu xảy ra sai xót, hoặc khúc mắc người bán toàn quyền quyết định bán cho ai(sẽ cố công bằng nhất có thể)

----------


## hoahong102

hàng ko hót như nhiệt độ miền bắc, hay là giá khởi điểm cao quá em hạ được ko nhỉ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

e xin mở màn đầu tiên 1.050.000đ hehe

----------


## cuongmay

không phải không hót mà do còn lâu mới đến hạn.giờ vào đấu chỉ mỏi tay. thôi thì đá cho bác 1 nhát 1.050 000.vnd

----------


## cuongmay

viết chậm quá nên bị bác trên chen mất .cho mình sửa thành  1.100 000.vnd

----------


## hoahong102

khì khì, tưởng đắt quá ko ai máu, định hạ giá cho anh em mỏi tay

----------

cokhiquangsang

----------


## hoahong102

upup tý, lạc trôi xa quá

----------


## CQV

> upup tý, lạc trôi xa quá


bác cho hỏi 1 chút thông tin dc ko ạ !
spindle này giờ chạy dc tầm bao nhiêu rpm ợ 
với lại mấy cái vòi ống dẫn nằm ở đầu để tưới nguội hay là tản nhiệt dầu bạc đạn vậy bác ?
 con này có phải spindle ATC ko ạ , thank bác
em chen 1 chân 1.150.000đ

----------


## Thaihamy

Đăng ký 1.200.000

----------


## Thaihamy

Hô hô. Hỏi bác chủ có được cho giá nhiều lần ko

----------


## hoahong102

BT30 là ATC đạp nhả bằng ben khí hoặc dầu, kết cấu bên trong có lò xo loại lực rất khỏe luôn kéo để  ngậm chặt chuôt BT, đẩy trục đuôi spindle đủ để thắng lực lò xo thì nhả BT ra, giờ kếm cái vam hay cho nên máy ép đạp chuôi thì sẽ nhả con Bt30 Sk16 ra... quay bao nhiêu vòng thì xin ý kiến các cao nhân mình đoán với bt30 thông thường đạt 12000v/phút, chủ yếu là vòng bi bên trong nó loại nào mà muốn quay cao thì cần giải nhiệt...nó ko cao tốc như mấy em tích hợp shinoh, được cái uy lực công suất có thể nâng cao dựa vào con moto kéo...có thể so sánh thế này: shinoh điêu khắc hay làm việc nhẹ thì bt30 không bằng, nếu đa dụng hay làm việc nặng thì e rằng bt30 hơn hẳn, hơn thế Atc tiện lắm, làm việc mà cần dùng 5 con dao, nếu mỗi lần thay dao lại sét Z thì phiền lắm...
- mấy cái ống mình đoán là ống khí thổi bụi, nước, khi nhấn nút đạp nhả bt30 đồng thời mở van để khí thổi bụi  xuống(mới ngộ ra sau khi lão gà con vào phán)

- như quy định trên thì một người thoải mái cho giá, thậm chí liên tục cũng được miễn là bước giá 50k

----------

cokhiquangsang, CQV

----------


## Ga con

Con này có seal phía trên, giữa là buồng nước giải nhiệt cho bạc đạn nên e đoán quay nhanh, tốc độ tối đa chắc hơn 10.000rpm.
Mấy cái ống hơi phía trước là để thổi bụi, tránh cho nước và bụi lọt vào bạc đạn.

Ngon nhưng kết cấu dài, phía đầu lại ngắn nên nếu chế thì cái ụ spindle nó cũng cao lắp á.

Thanks.

----------

CQV

----------


## hoahong102

thông báo để  anh em quan tâm lưu ý 8h tối này kết thúc: hiện có bạn Thaihamy đang dẫn đầu với 1200k

----------


## hminhtq

Cho e hỏi cái phi thân của nó bn ạ cái này dùng ben hơi phi bao nhiêu thì đạp nhả dao dc ạ

----------


## Totdo

Up giúp bác chủ một tay nào.

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm chút thông tin cho rõ.

---- cái này là catrige spindle BT30 vẫn chưa là spindle hoàn chỉnh
---- Cần thêm động cơ kéo 1.5-2.2kw nếu nó hàng nhè nhè , còn full tải thì cần 2.2-3.7kw ( dòng 3000-8000rpm ) , nhìn hình em đoán nó là dòng mini , phi 90mm ( hi vọng tay cha chủ thớt nhỏ nhỏ ) , kết nối động cơ bằng khớp nối 
---- Nhả dao thì cần thêm ben hơi hay thủy lực , lực nén tầm 500-800kg
---- Độ runout chưa đo , chưa thấy chén côn chất lượng thế nào , runout của chén côn đầu gá dao ( cái này khá quan trong xem chất lượng ra sao )
---- Bạc đạn còn tốt không thì còn tùy thuộc độ êm mà bác chủ thì không rành lắm , em thì áp tai vào nghe là biết , nó êm thì ok , nó ồ ồ dù rất nhỏ bạc đạn đã có dấu hiệu mòn
---- Nói tóm lại hi vọng bác chủ bổ xung thêm vài thông số cho anh em biết để so sánh


**** Dù gì em này cũng hoạt động tốt 10000rpm là chuyện rất bình thường , giá lúc này chỉ có 1200K là quá xá rẻ , bèo nhèo nhất về chế máy khoan taro ATC vẫn tuyệt vời ( bán tự động vẫn nhanh hơn rất nhiều xài hệ collet )

Nhưng xài được nó đòi hỏi anh em có tay nghề độ chế kẹp , mặt bích gá , gắn động cơ và ben khí nén hay thủy lực đạp dao ... ai cảm thấy ổn và đủ lực cứ mạnh dạn nào , 1 cái cùi mía china cùng thể loại cũng hơn 600usd hàng mới nha .

----------


## hoahong102

> thêm chút thông tin cho rõ.
> 
> ---- cái này là catrige spindle BT30 vẫn chưa là spindle hoàn chỉnh
> ---- Cần thêm động cơ kéo 1.5-2.2kw nếu nó hàng nhè nhè , còn full tải thì cần 2.2-3.7kw ( dòng 3000-8000rpm ) , nhìn hình em đoán nó là dòng mini , phi 90mm ( hi vọng tay cha chủ thớt nhỏ nhỏ ) , kết nối động cơ bằng khớp nối 
> ---- Nhả dao thì cần thêm ben hơi hay thủy lực , lực nén tầm 500-800kg
> ---- Độ runout chưa đo , chưa thấy chén côn chất lượng thế nào , runout của chén côn đầu gá dao ( cái này khá quan trong xem chất lượng ra sao )
> ---- Bạc đạn còn tốt không thì còn tùy thuộc độ êm mà bác chủ thì không rành lắm , em thì áp tai vào nghe là biết , nó êm thì ok , nó ồ ồ dù rất nhỏ bạc đạn đã có dấu hiệu mòn
> ---- Nói tóm lại hi vọng bác chủ bổ xung thêm vài thông số cho anh em biết để so sánh
> 
> ...


Cảm ơn bác trùm spindle đã bổ sung! hôm nay mưa mình ko lên xưởng lên ko đo được nó phi bao nhiêu, nhưng mình đoán khoảng 100-120 , cũng bao luôn chuyện nó quay êm quay tay ko có cảm giác, đảm bảo ko có tiếng động nhỏ nhất chứ đừng nói đến tiếng khè khè,...vì nó còn đang ngậm con Bt nên khả năng chén côn được bảo quản tốt. chót mang nên đấu giá mà hôm nay hạn cuối nên mình ko cón time để tháo ra test. đấu giá xong bao quay đầu luôn(nói thêm là mới bán 1 cái bt30 tháng trước có nguyên phần vỏ, phần gá spindle ý... giá 5 củ)
THANK

----------


## Ga con

Em bổ sung chút ạ.
Mấy con này không phải build in thì chuyện trên 10.000rpm khó nhằn lắm không bình thường đâu anh. Nếu có full đồ hãng đi kèm (cái khớp nối ấy) thì đỡ lo hơn, chứ em bị vật mấy lần rồi (cả khớp nối lẫn puly dây đai) cũng ớn lắm.

Con này thân dài, nếu là em thì e về ngâm kíu làm build in luôn.

Thanks.

----------

CQV

----------


## huyquynhbk

các cụ nhà mình đang ủ mưu tới phút chót đấy ah. nên cụ cứ từ từ. e theo tiếp 1.250.000 đ nhé

----------


## hoahong102

đấu giá kiểu này lỗ to rồi..........

----------


## emptyhb

Có người trời mưa thấy nóng  :Smile: )

----------


## phuocviet346

Theo 1.300.000 đ vui nhà vui cữa

----------


## hoahong102

không đâu, thấy anh em ko hào hứng nên ko vui thôi, còn thêm vài lít bia với tớ cũng vậy ah

----------


## CQV

> không đâu, thấy anh em ko hào hứng nên ko vui thôi, còn thêm vài lít bia với tớ cũng vậy ah


cái ụ này của bác em thấy dài quá , mà hình như  ATC loại nào cũng vậy nên thành ra khó độ chế ,mà cái đầu  trục Z ôm dc con này cũng ko phải vừa ,em thấy bác Gacon bảo cũng đúng em mua cái đầu NQC-BT30 của bác ấy về chế cái khớp nối test chạy 6000 thôi mà nó kêu om sòm , em phải làm lại 2 lần và giờ sài khớp nối mềm nên con này chế khớp nối chạy 8000-10000 chắc cũng ko dễ nuốt , em đang ủ mưu nếu lượm về sẽ bổ ra chặt từng khúc sem có thu ngắn lại dc ko hê hê 
em theo 1.350.000 đ

----------


## CQV

sắp chốt bài rồi ,bác nào có nhu cầu hốt lẹ nha ko em bê về à

----------


## cuongmay

ấy chớ . bác đem về xẻ ra từng khúc hư hết hàng .để nó em lo em cho nó lên 12krpm đựoc. 1.400.000đ

----------


## hoahong102

beng bẻng, cả cái spin bt30 chưa được nổi 1,5 củ xấu hổ quá đi uống bia tự tử đây

----------


## CQV

> beng bẻng, cả cái spin bt30 chưa được nổi 1,5 củ xấu hổ quá đi uống bia tự tử đây



hê hê , bác bán chắc ko đúng thời điểm ,bữa trước em kiếm mỏi mắt ,giờ em có 2 bộ BT30 ko thì cụm này 2 -3 củ có khi em cũng hốt

----------


## emptyhb

Em trả 1450k

----------


## Minh Trần

e gửi 1.450.000 đ

----------


## cuongmay

1500.000 vua lòng bác rồi nhá

----------


## thucncvt

tròn 1500k

----------


## emptyhb

em trả 1550k

----------


## cuongmay

haiz . bác ấy đã đi uống bia vì tưởng không nổi củ rưỡi

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, nếu đúng trước 8h tối thì chắc em thắng, còn tính đến 8h01 thì em chật rồi. Đợi bác chủ vào phán

----------


## hoahong102

thưa các đồng hữu, đã quá 20h rồi ah, người trả 1450k đầu tiên là bạn emptyHB trước 20h nên chiến thắng, bạn có 1 ngày để chuyển khoản cho mình, thông tin xin check inbox

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> thưa các đồng hữu, đã quá 20h rồi ah, người trả 1450k đầu tiên là bạn emptyHB trước 20h nên chiến thắng, bạn có 1 ngày để chuyển khoản cho mình, thông tin xin check inbox


haha, bổ sung nó vào bộ sưu tập mấy món chưng tủ của em rồi.

----------


## cuongmay

mình nghĩ lần sau mà đấu giá thì không nên khống chế giá ah . rốt cuộc người đấu tích cực chỉ làm bàn đạp cho người canh me mà người bán thì chắc chắn thất thu .

----------


## CQV

> mình nghĩ lần sau mà đấu giá thì không nên khống chế giá ah . rốt cuộc người đấu tích cực chỉ làm bàn đạp cho người canh me mà người bán thì chắc chắn thất thu .


bác nói chí phải em thích kiểu cho giá 1 phát thôi dc thì lụm ko đủ lực thì nhường đàn anh đàn chị , kiểu này canh me phút chót ra giá từa lưa

----------


## hoahong102

kể ra là muốn khuấy động anh em chút , tưởng anh em nhiệt tính ai dè toàn canh me giờ chót chán luôn....đáng ra cho thêm luật quá 20h cứ sau 1 phút mà ko có ai thêm giá thì người cho giá cao gần nhất thắng

----------


## emptyhb

Hàng này không còn nóng nữa thì làm sao mà đông anh em tham gia được. Thử bác Nam đấu giá 1 con spindle xem có đông không? Nếu mấy bác thấy chưa được thoải mái thì em xin rút, để đấu giá lại nhé?

----------


## Khoa C3

1tr5 là hời rồi. Cuối thân nó có cái ron nghĩa là phải kín nước, thế mà nó rỉ be bét thế kia; mời các cụ suy diễn tiếp.

----------


## hoahong102

cái này của bạn emptyHB rồi, giờ bạn tùy ý đem ra đấu giá tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Hông ai lấy em nhận giúp cho, hehe.

Về e rã banh ra lấy cái drawn bar chế con buildin.

Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Gà Con banh lấy drawbar thì đi kiếm mấy con cân kg chứ, cái này banh ra phí lắm. Vậy không ai muốn đấu lại thì em lấy vậy.  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Cái drawbar có phải là cái cây gắn đầy lò xo dạng dĩa ko? Hôm trước thấy bãi dưới chân cầu Bình Thuận có 1 cây á

----------


## Ga con

Hehe, em lấy cả cục lõi luôn. Cái này nòng dài nên có chỗ bắt rotor.
Nhà e cũng có vài cây nhưng không hợp lắm.

P/S: chọc mấy cụ thôi.

THanks.

----------


## minhhai.mec

bác còn loại này ko bác

----------

